# Fehlertexte bei Hostingpaketen



## narfilein (7. August 2004)

Hallo,
habe einen thread unter Forum html laufen (Suchmaschinen und alte Indizes).
Ein Lösungsansatz wäre abändern der 404 Meldung und Umleitung zur Startseite. Da wir aber so ein Hostingpaket bei 1&1 haben, ist die Frage ob jemand weiss ob man die da selber konfigurieren kann.
Die werden sicher nicht für jede Präsenz eigene Messages ablegen zumal es beim IIS zwar site-weise gehen würde - aber wer soll das administrieren.
Kennt sich da jemand aus ?

Danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. August 2004)

Im Apache lassen sich eigene Error-Dokumente mit der Direktive 

Errordocument

für jeden Fehler einzeln festlegen. Ob 1&1 das jedoch auch anbietet, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## narfilein (8. August 2004)

Danke Arne,
ich denke nur 1&1 kann das richten.

Ich sage Bescheid wenn ich Antwort von denen habe

Cu


----------

